
CUDAnative 3.0 and CuArrays 2.0: Major updates to Julia's GPU ecosystem - ViralBShah
https://juliagpu.org/cudanative_3.0-cuarrays_2.0/
======
eigenspace
Having CUDA be supplied by BinaryBuilder instead of relying on the user
installing it is a gigantic leap forward, especially because one can opt out
if wanted.

Kudos on the great work to the Julia GPU community!

